# Kultura > Kuzhina shqiptare dhe e huaj >  Çfarë vëndi  zë  buka  në  ushqimin   tuaj

## dardajan

Me  fjalen  Buke  ne  popullin  Shqiptar  lidhen  shume  gjera kjo  per  arsye  se  gjat  gjith  kohes  se  vet  ky  popull  ka  vuajtur  per  buken  e  gojes deri  ne  ditet  e  sotme    e  nuk  idihet  ende  kur do  vije  ajo  dite  qe  populli  te  mos  mendoj  per  buken  por  per  cilesine  e  ushqimit.

Ketu  nuk  e  kam  fjalen  per  ata  10  perqind  e  Shqiptarve  qe  jane  te  pasur  dhe  nuk  e kan  problem  buken  por  per  ata  80%   e  sidomos   per   ato  nena  qe  mendojne  cfar  ti  bej  sot  e  cfar  ti  bej  neser   sa  leke  kane  mbetur  kur  i  marrim  leket sa  lek  borxh  kemi etj.

Ne  mund  te  jemi  i  vetmi  popull  qe  kur  shkojme  per    te  ngrene  themi  :

Po  shkoj  te  haj  buke ,

e  nuk  themi  po  shkoj te haj  dreke  ose  darke 
ose  hongra  pak  buke 

Kjo  per  mendimin  tim  vjen  pasi  baza  e  ushqimit  tone  eshte  buka pra  ajo  qe  mbush  barkun  eshte  buka.
 prandaj  nder  vite  jane  kultivuar  edhe  shume  thenie  popullore  si

Te  zente  syte  ajo  buke  qe  ha
per  ket  buke
vdiqa  per  buke 
bukeshkel
buke krip  dhe  zemer  etj.

Para  viteve  1940  buka  baze  ishte  ajo  e  misrit pra  buk misri  pas  luftes  neper  qytete  filloj  te  dilte  buke  gruri   dhe  disa  loje  te  tjera  gruri  si  buk  

40-lekeshe    ose  e zeze
50- lekeshe   ose  e  bardhe
30-lekeshe    e  bardhe  por  me  pak  shije  te  athet
simite- 10-lekeshe  qe  ishin  me  te  shijshmet   nga  te  gjitha  dhe  me  duket  se  beheshin  nga  elbi.


Mbaj  mend  qe  kur  ishim   rreth  14-17  vjec  ne  nuk  na  dilnin  4-  buke  dyzece ne  dite  sepse  ishim  5 - cuna  dhe  baba  6 pastaj  ne  lunim  gjith  diten   dhe  kur  vinim  ne  shpi  skishte  gjo  qe  na  mbushte  barkun  vec  bukes.
Per  buke  50-  nuk  u  fliste  se  hanim  5  dhe  nuk  na  dilnin  sidomos  kur  ishin  te  ngrohta.
sa  per  ato  te  tjerat  u  deshte  nga  i thes me  simite .

Kshu  si  familja  jon  kan  qen  95%  e  familjeve  Shqiptare  prandaj  dhe  jemi  gati  te  gjith  njesoj  ne  e  njofim  me  gisht  nonji  tjetrin  edhe  kur  shihemi  jasht.

Ndersa  tani  qe kam  shum  vjet  jasht  Shqiperise   kam  vene  re  qe  vetem  vitin  e  pare  kam  ngeren  shum  buke  pastaj  gjithnje  e  me  pak  e  tani  pothuajse  0 %   por  shoh  te  tjere  shqiptar  qe  kane te  njejtat  vite  me  mua  dhe  nuk  e  kan  hequr  zakonin  buke+gjelle.

Sot  degjova  neper  lajme  se  ne  angli  ka  dale  buke  pa  kore  pra  tul  pasi  femijet  nuk  i  hanin  korret  ktu  ne  itali  ka  vite  qe  ka  dale.

ndersa  grate  hene  2-3 grisini  qe  jane  rreth  10gram buke


prandaj  pyetja  ime  eshte  kjo:


C'far  vendi  ze  buka  ne  stomakun  tuaj  ??

----------


## MI CORAZON

A mund të flas për simitet tek kjo temë? Apo futen tek "high class-i" ato ?   :pa dhembe:  

Dardajan, a ka ra shi për domatet? Apo i je fut drithërave tani ?

lol

----------


## Kërçovare1

Vertet kjo eshte teme interesante. Sic e permendi edhe dardajan-i Shqiptaret kane qene te varfer ne pergjithesi. Buka eshte ushqim qe te mbush barkun dhe ne te njejten kohe edhe jo i shtrenjte meqe e kane gatuar vete dhe misrin gjithashtu e kane prodhuar vete. Dmth s'eshte nevojitur te behen harxhime per te. Gjithashtu edhe Grosha/pasuli konsiderohet si ushqim primar Shqiptare apo? 

Buka nderohet shume tek Shqiptaret. Pra edhe pas ngrenies thermiat e bukes duhet pastruar mire per mos i shkelur "se s'ben!" E pse s'ben? Ne mendje e kam nje thenie si te turbullt (meqe ka kaluar shume kohe) te nje mesuesi se "nderimi i bukes gjoja ka ngelur nga nje besim i mocem ne buke." Nuk e di sa eshte e vertete kjo...

Une per vetje buken s'e perdor fare ka ca vite per arsye "diete."

----------


## dardajan

Ami  Kore  se  me  hongre  ti  mu  si  ajo  simitja   po  fol  mi  fol per  simitet  e  per  ca  dush  ti  se  me  i  ven  e  kemi  marr  buken  ne  ke  pallati  i  oficerave.

sic  e shef  Kore  i  jam  fut  drithrave  se  domatet  po  marrojn  i  boni  tgjitha  gjell  me  domate  gruja.


Kurse  per  ato  therimet  mu  kujtua  xhaxhi  Enver  qe  i  mblidhte  dhe i  bente
kokodashe .

----------


## Kërçovare1

Dardajan, a mund te tregosh se c'jane kokodashe? S'e kam degjuar kete fjale ndonjehere, me fal.

----------


## dardajan

A  mi   Kercovare  nuk  esht  brari  ktu  se  do  shkrute  nonji  vjersh  per  kokodashet  e  xhaxhit  Enver  jo  per  noi  gjo  po  i  ka  merak  ai  se  e  ka  lexu  ke  libri i  xhaxhit  KUR  ISHIM  TE  VEGJEL

----------


## PINK

Buka ze nje vend shume te vogel ne jeten time te shendetshme  stomakore , ka dite qe mund te kete qene vetem nje cope kore e thekur mire biles ... ose neper darka , restorante ska vend Hic fare . 

Sa per kohen dikur ne shqiperi , zinte ca vend se si kalamaj ate merrnim ne dockat tona te njoma lol ne njeren dore feten e bukes 30 -ce te lyer me gjalp 37 lekesh , djathin " bebe" dhe kastravecin apo domaten ne doren tjater ... ehh cna shijonte .. pale kur te thonin shoqet - *A Ta provoje nje cik , ose m'jep i chap*  " imagjino gjithe ato shoqe nga 1 chap , detyrimisht cngelte per mua .. lolol

----------


## Piranha

Buka ne shpine time (jetoj vetem) ka nje perdorim te moderuar, dmth 2-3 panine (100-150gr) ne dite....pastaj ka dite qe nuk ha fare ose dite qe ha 500gr buke, kuptohet me fasule ose ndonje gjelle me mish....kur kam uri me shume nga c'duhet ha shume fruta dhe cokollata....

----------


## MI CORAZON

Unë ha tre feta buke në dite. Kur më hahet më shume, i mbush mendjen vetes, që fetat janë prerë tej mase të holla, kështu që shtoj edhe ndonjë tjetër. Lloj lloj bukësh të shijshme bëjnë këta këtu e s'ke si i le mangut vaktet. 
Por si simitet ose qahijet e Tiranës , NUK KA !   :buzeqeshje:

----------


## BRADYKININ

Carbohydrates jane ushqimi im kryesor!!! Gotta have lots of sugar in my life.  :ngerdheshje:  Prandaj buka eshte me e rendesishmja....me shijon me shume buke e djathe e vaj ulliri sesa keto ushqimet egzotike.

Buka rules!  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## R2T

> Dardajan, a mund te tregosh se c'jane kokodashe? S'e kam degjuar kete fjale ndonjehere, me fal.


S'e ditke ca eshte kokodoshja??? Po kjo qenka padrejtesi. Kokodoshja/ Kokodashja (meqe jemi ritur me gjera te tilla, si puna e Enverit) eshte perzierja e bukes me djathin ne nje top. Pra si te besh qofte po vec me buke e djathe. Kjo zakonisht behej kur djthit i vinte fundi dhe mbeteshin vetem ato copat e vogla ne fund te fucise/koves dhe ato pastaj perziheshin me buken dhe mbeshtilleshin fort ne nje top. Po te kishe dhe ndonje gisht vaj ulliri beje darke, po mos kishe e haje si tip mesvakti aty nga ora 4-5.

----------


## Xhixhua

Lale !

Kur ne edhe orizin e kena pat honger me buke , si thu ti car veni ze buka tek dieta jone? Ato kohet e varfra kane pat lezetin e vet. I futja i buke te thekme me pak gjalp, djathe domote a nai tas groshe dhe ec babe  futi te pare te dyte te tret nga veni .. me shkeputje si treni.
ne pergjithsi gjithe mesdhetaret e kon buken si ushqim kryesor. Perendimi mundohet te mos ta perfhsije dhe aq shume se ka hy ajo mania e Atkins-diet dhe rri larg karbohidrateve qe te mos vejsh shume dhjome. Ne qe e kena pat honger buken si te babezit, ne bote se vejshim nai kile.. Populli albanez nuk vuan nga obesiteti ose mbipesha ne pergjithesi. Ka te boj shume si e prodhon buken. Mesdheu i ka prodhime t origjinale, kurse ne amerike e rrisin grurin mrena notes duke e vadit me hcl2-zflmnsk--ku e di une -kimikate.

----------


## [xeni]

> Carbohydrates jane ushqimi im kryesor!!! Gotta have lots of sugar in my life.  Prandaj buka eshte me e rendesishmja....me shijon me shume buke e djathe e vaj ulliri sesa keto ushqimet egzotike.
> 
> *Buka rules!*


Njelloj. Po kjo eshte karakteristike e shqiptareve ne pergjithesi. Ne mencat ketu, shqiptaret, edhe po te mos i njohesh, i dallon nga buka qe hane...  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## BRADYKININ

> Ne qe e kena pat honger buken si te babezit, ne bote se vejshim nai kile...


Couldn't resist this comment.  :pa dhembe:  Fiks fare e ke thon Xhixhua. Si thote i shprehje....ha, ha, e "shnet" s'ka! Lol.

----------


## green

> Ne qe e kena pat honger buken si te babezit, ne bote se vejshim nai kile...


Xhixho vertet atehere hanin shqiptaret feta buke (rradhe njera pas tjetres-me uje e sheqer psh :ngerdheshje: ) por berxolla nuk hanin dot ama :buzeqeshje: . Mire e ke qe kemi ngrene ushqime natyrale (qe bekuar qofshin) por ca risqe na i priste tolloni.
Nejse, mbase e kam gabim... :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Vampirique

Buke ha shume rralle ...ne Shqiperi e perdorja me shume ....
Thone qe buka e zeze  eshte me e mire se buka e bardhe ...ka me shume vitamina ..

----------


## Brari

bukë qep e krip e vaj ulliri e zemer.. thote populli inë buk-liri-qep-rigon-gjiz-qofte-dashës..
pra buka ze vend  kryesor.. e pik

do ha buke.. themi ne..

----------


## kolombi

Kam qeshe me lot me ket teme Mosketjero.............

Ajo buka 40-ce,e ngrohte shtyhej,po diten tjeter forcohej korja nga lart dhe duhej hanxhar se thikat s'benin pune.
Vite pas vitesh,kur drithi nuk behej,dhe kishim problem ne furnizimin e popullit me buke,Biroja shkonte e ulej gju me gju me popullin dhe hodhi parullen e patates.

"Patatja nuk eshte vetem patate,eshte edhe BUKE edhe gjelle"lol

Po per te njejtat arsye,mungese drithi,u perhap edhe parrulla e kosit.............lol,qe bota perendimore darken e hane te lehte vec nje kos,kuptohet pa buke  :uahaha:  .

Kohet ndryshojne,po ne tryezat e shqipeve buka nuk do mungoje,perjashtim bejne ketu grupi i siluetes,i belhollave tip Corazon  :buzeqeshje:  .

Me kujtohet edhe nje thenie e vjeter "Buke ,kripe dhe RTM"

----------


## White_Angel

> bukë qep e krip e vaj ulliri e zemer.. thote populli inë buk-liri-qep-rigon-gjiz-qofte-dashës..
> pra buka ze vend  kryesor.. e pik
> 
> do ha buke.. themi ne..





Ke shume te drejte Brar asnjehere nuk themi po shkoj te ha vaktin qe i takon po po *shkoj te ha buke*  


 :buzeqeshje:

----------


## TiLoNcE

mu me pelqen shum buka e thekme
tulen se ha.

my dad e ha shum buken...ene pilafin e han me buk

----------

